# Appropriate Attire For Operator Interview



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an interview tommorrow for a proccess operator position. This will be my first interview for this industry and was wondering what is the 
appropriate attire is for this kind of position.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know anything about process operator positions, but I've interviewed a lot of people in my life. Wear slacks (khakis are ok), a well-pressed shirt, and a tie. Look nice and be well-groomed.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

And polished shoes. Bring your own pen. Shake hands and wait to be asked to sit down.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

For an operator position, wear a nice pair of jeans and a nice shirt.. No Khakis or Ties required...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Dress for success! Never be the under dressed one for any business meeting. You will feel more professional and it will help with 1st impressions.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> For an operator position, wear a nice pair of jeans and a nice shirt.. No Khakis or Ties required...


For any job applicant, given that, hypothetically their job qualifications and expererience are identical, I'd hire the guy in slacks and a tie over a guy wearing jeans every time.

It doesn't take that long to put on slacks and a tie. Wear the slacks and tie. In fact, wear slacks and a tie to any job interview you have for the rest of your life. Trust me, it will increase your odds of getting the job.

Showing up dapper for a job interview says something about you. I'd wear slacks and a tie to an interview for a garbage man position.

It says something about how you view yourself.


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

BATWING said:


> Dress for success! Never be the under dressed one for any business meeting. You will feel more professional and it will help with 1st impressions.


Don't forget about a thank you note when you are done.

Have a firm (but not deadly) handshake.

Good luck.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Interview*

Do you know who your interviewing with? Unit Operators? Engineers? PHD's? 
I suggest nice crisp/ironed khaki's plus a nice button up ironed shirt tucked in.
I seem to think that a suit is over kill for operator positions.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Suit or tie at a minimum unless told otherwise. Ask whoever set you up with the interview what the dress is. Last thing you want is to show up in jeans and the guy interviewing you has on slacks or khakis.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

During Operator job interviews, they want to see what your like in your normal appearance, not all dazzled up in something you dont normally wear..

They want to see the day to day YOU.

Ive been involved in operator interviews at Lyondell and BP and 90% of those interviewed wore jeans and a nice shirt... but, its what you feel confortable in.. Heck, ive interviewed guys that showed up wearing Nomex.... Its about You, not what you wear..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> During Operator job interviews, they want to see what your like in your normal appearance, not all dazzled up in something you dont normally wear..
> 
> They want to see the day to day YOU.


I respectfully disagree, Thomas.

As I said earlier, I've interviewed a lot of people in my life, and I'm not interested in what you look like day-to-day. I want to see what you look like when you're _*competing*_ with other applicants for a position.

Dressing up a little for the interview tells me that you went a little further to land this job than the guy who just casually threw on some jeans and a shirt for the interview.

Original poster, trust me, wear slacks and a tie. I can't guarantee you'll get the job, but it definitely increases your odds.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Texxan1 said:


> During Operator job interviews, they want to see what your like in your normal appearance, not all dazzled up in something you dont normally wear..
> 
> They want to see the day to day YOU.
> 
> Ive been involved in operator interviews at Lyondell and BP and 90% of those interviewed wore jeans and a nice shirt... but, its what you feel confortable in.. Heck, ive interviewed guys that showed up wearing Nomex.... Its about You, not what you wear..


This^^^ it's a plant job not a office job.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mad Mike said:


> This^^^ it's a plant job not a office job.


X2.......it's an operator job.....trust me, you do not need to wear a tie. Nice jeans, nice shirt, you're good to go. Then again, I've only done the job for 27 years, what do I know........


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mad Mike said:


> This^^^ it's a plant job not a office job.


_*It doesn't matter what kind of job it is. Dress up a little. Show me some self-pride!!!!*_

You don't need a $3000 Armani suit, but how long does it take to put on some slacks and a tie? Your application will tell me about your experience, education, etc, but how you dress in a job interview will tell me what you think of yourself.


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

I participated, then led the hiring team for a major Chemical Company non -union division just south of Oyster Creek Texas for many years.
Clean cut, Jeans,Bass Pro Cap, No problem 
Not many Process Operators wear suits very often,never at work.
We used 80% Process Operators to due our Interviews.

Prepare for Questions on your experience with:
Teamwork
Safety
Dispute/conflict resolution
Problem solving


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

wear the dang khakis

I dont even wear jeans anymore, I switched over to khakis years ago, more comfortable and more professional looking.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

oh, you may want to bring a sample of your chili, or at least the recipe


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bily Lovec said:


> wear the dang khakis
> 
> I dont even wear jeans anymore, I switched over to khakis years ago, more comfortable and more professional looking.


Lol.....ok,ok...khakis.....but please, no tie.......

Breakfast tacos work better!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Texxan is right


When we interview we take the people o the unit. Wear nice jeans, a nice shirt, and doc
Martins ot boots. Suit and tie are
Not needed in an interview for a position in operations.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*A Tire*

Clean cap, fishing shirt without the blood stain, shorts with no holes, and of course, flip-flops.
That should do it.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Daddio said:


> I participated, then led the hiring team for a major Chemical Company non -union division just south of Oyster Creek Texas for many years.
> Clean cut, Jeans,Bass Pro Cap, No problem
> Not many Process Operators wear suits very often,never at work.
> We used 80% Process Operators to due our Interviews.
> ...


This... Minus the hat.. I've been on the interview committee many years and I'm not knocking suits at all. Just come in clean shaven,
Clean cut, not all wrinkled up. Shake hands, smile
And look at the person speaking, when answering, look at the committee.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Generally how many people are there to interview you?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> For any job applicant, given that, hypothetically their job qualifications and expererience are identical, I'd hire the guy in slacks and a tie over a guy wearing jeans every time.
> 
> It doesn't take that long to put on slacks and a tie. Wear the slacks and tie. In fact, wear slacks and a tie to any job interview you have for the rest of your life. Trust me, it will increase your odds of getting the job.
> 
> ...


2X. I have interviewed many candidates for engineering position as well. Dress down will be out. If you don't care about your presentation (a show of respect), why should I hire you. BTW, get new haircut, a manicure (cut your nails), clean hands, clean shave, and do take a shower and brush/or wash your teeth (before the interview)! Believe it or not, I had candidates who smelled so bad that I had to excuse myself to get some fresh air!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Texxan1 said:


> For an operator position, wear a nice pair of jeans and a nice shirt.. No Khakis or Ties required...


x2 this worked for me just be yourself tell the truth sell yourself not some one else.The more comfortable you are the better it will go.Dress clean and neat but not fancy and cheek.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*yup.*



mastercylinder said:


> _*It doesn't matter what kind of job it is. Dress up a little. Show me some self-pride!!!!*_
> 
> You don't need a $3000 Armani suit, but how long does it take to put on some slacks and a tie? Your application will tell me about your experience, education, etc, but how you dress in a job interview will tell me what you think of yourself.


x2


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

With no experience I would atleast wear khakis and a nice shirt tucked in. We usually interview with a few people from HR and a few operators. I would make it a point to highlight safety as a priority. No one is going to hold it against you if you wear a tie. Think about how many people took the test and how many people are interviewing. I would hate to walk out second guessing my attire.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

wear an obama shirt,lol


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Heavy starched khaki slacks and a nice starched long sleeve dress shirt will be fine.

You can wear a tie if you'd like, but it's not necessary.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Your attire will never win you the job, but it can sure lose it for you. I always suggest to my candidates that they wear a level above what will be expected when you are working there. If the work attire is jeans and redwings, then wear Khakis and a golf shirt, if its khakis and a golf shirt, then wear slacks and a dress shirt, etc.

If you had 10 years of experience and a resume that speaks for itself, then wear what you want, but since you don't, what you are selling the manager on is YOU, and you want to project the best YOU as possible. That is NOT in jeans.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Just throwing this out there, a pair of NICE boots!!! and starch your jeans.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Guaranteed to get you hired.....new and neatly pressesd FRC jeans and shirt and bring a hardhat/safety glasses and tell the interviewer that you would like to view the work area.

I wear FRC and I am in an upper management position, so I have to look neat while on locations. You will stand out with safetywear.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice slacks, shirt and tie, sport coat, clean hands and nails, clean-shaven, nice haircut, firm handshake, repeat introduced names in your head in order to remember, etc.

Remember, a first impression is just that, a first impression.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I wore a suit, but felt I was overdressed and been OTJ for seven years now. 
To me a jacket always goes with a tie, but I think slacks and a long sleeve button down shirt would be fine. 
Better to be over dressed then under-dressed IMO. In other jobs,I have also been the interviewer and if someone shows up looking crappy, I will associate that directly with their attitude at work and have reservations of hiring them.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Most importantly, pass the drug test...
My dad is an operator and that's the biggest problem most applicants have


Cody C


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

cody c said:


> most importantly, pass the drug test...
> My dad is an operator and that's the biggest problem most applicants have
> 
> cody c


winner!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*and bring*



spike404 said:


> Nice slacks, shirt and tie, sport coat, clean hands and nails, clean-shaven, nice haircut, firm handshake, repeat introduced names in your head in order to remember, etc.
> 
> Remember, a first impression is just that, a first impression.


 a satchel of some sort...for notes................mouthwash!! and hopefully ur clothes don't smell of cigarette smoke


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

You want to be slightly better dressed than the best dressed interviewer...who is likely to be 'business casual' khakis and button down shirt in this case.

While personally I think there is no such thing as overdressing to an interview, a funeral suit is probably not appropriate. You do want them to believe you take it seriously enough to put extra effort into it. The HR types will probably be the best dressed though, the engineers may well be in flame retardant overalls rushing in and out as plant requirements demand!

When I interview people I assume that I am seeing the best of them I will ever see. In other words, I assume it will only get worse from there, so best to start high. I have talked to numerous recruiters and found surprisingly similar thoughts.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Pen, new pad of paper for notes and enough resumes for however many people you will be interviewing with. 

Walk in and smile with confidence....don't lie or upsell, just be yourself.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

No one wears ties anymore at a plant./ Not even the operators. Clean slacks and clean shirt.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Definitely take a small binder full of nicely printed up copies of your resume. Make it easy to hand one to each person interviewing you. My last job, i was told to wear jeans and work boots to the interview. I also had to climb a 300ft ladder on a wind turbine. Interesting interview. My current job I am working as an engineer. Clean khakis and a Polo shirt to the interview. No tie. Clean leather walking shoes. Business casual should be fine for the great majority of jobs you will interview for. A long sleeve button down and tie is ok, but it shouldn't kill you to not do the tie either. I'll second the guy who told you to show up in new, cleaned, pressed FRC clothes, boots, and be ready to go see the work area.


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

No tie,its a safety hazzard if they take you in the field with pumps,compressors, moving equipment. They want someone who is willing to work hard and get dirty if needed. I wore slacks and white long sleave shirt to my first Dupont interview and they asked me if I understand that operators sometimes get dirty and took us on a 30 min walk into different units. I also had a Bachelors degree, they did not hire me the first time because of no shift work experience, they felt that after 5 years of training as an operator that I would transfer out to days and they would have wasted $375,000 and 5 years of training. A month later I went to Formosa and wore jeans and a shirt and was hired. 4 years later I went back to Dupont with jeans and a nice shirt and got the job, worked there for 5 years and started my own business. Bottom line a tie is seen as a safety hazzard a big no no in the chemical operator field. Safety first.
Typically the interview committee will consist of the HR person a couple of long time operators, a supervisor and maybe an engineer.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

WOW, it's a wonder I got hired. I showed up at the interview straight from work in Carhartt bib coveralls, a pocket-t, and steel toes. At least I had a clean pocket-t in the truck Seriously, clean shaved, nice jeans, button up shirt, and boots will do the trick for an operator position.

Good Luck FB


----------



## Daddio (Sep 6, 2006)

I am surprised someone has not given you the Garanteed to be hired solution!

Here it is Garanteed 100% to be hired plan!

Lipstick
C cup boobs
Blond hair
Tight jeans Badonka Donk inside
Dumber and dingy as a box of rocks

You will be hired based on Diversity and Inclusion and you help meet the quota, 

Fact: I can remember at least 3 times my HR manager overrode the hireing teams decision based on the above gender. His explanation dumb you can teach, experience you will gain in time
He also invited me to attend the next discrimination lawsuit in Houston the company was fighting.

All kidding aside Good Luck!
Let us know the results


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, tie for an operator interview, i think our hiring guys would count that against the poor guy. Jeans, nice shirt, probably not a cap, but really not that big a deal.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Operations, tie? Uh, sorry, but no.

Dress for the job you intend to get. The plant managers don't even wear ties at work these days.

It's important to be clean cut, at ease and confident in your abilities. Be professional with a slight sense of humor display.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I have interviewed for process operator jobs for 30 years now. Do not wear a tie. As stated above, we want to make sure the candidate is not afraid to get dirty. Be neat and groomed properly. Be on time, be friendly but not overbearing or trying to hard. Listen to questions and answer truthfully. Good firm hand shake and before leaving sell yourself. For example, tell them something like, " if given the opportunity to work for you I will be the best employee you have, I come to work on time, do what I am told, follow directions, and not give you any grief."


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Leave a lasting impression. Eat at Taco Bell the night before.

Dress slacks, pressed shirts or niced pressed jeans with a pressed shirts works fine for me. No ties or bow ties. Must be clean cut & act like the want to work this position. I like diamond faces. Diamond faces are the ones that have been outside the fence and looking in for a long time, wanting to work the job. You see the diamond pattern still on their face.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry MC, you're dead wrong on this one. Only way to GUARANTEE NOT getting the job would be to wear any form of tie.



mastercylinder said:


> For any job applicant, given that, hypothetically their job qualifications and expererience are identical, I'd hire the guy in slacks and a tie over a guy wearing jeans every time.
> 
> It doesn't take that long to put on slacks and a tie. Wear the slacks and tie. In fact, wear slacks and a tie to any job interview you have for the rest of your life. Trust me, it will increase your odds of getting the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Very interesting post, I do interviews for hiring and I agree with allot on here. We hire for operations type work in the Petro/Chem Industry and I've had people come in suits and I'm usually very skeptical when a suit or a tie walks in. I've also had a guy come in jeans and a t-shirt, after asking him why he was dressed that way and the apparent sunburn on his arms he told me that he had been bailing hay the previous day and the starched shirt he had wasn't helping his sunburn. I asked him how many acres, and round or square bails? He state apprx. 20 acre field and square bails.... I hired him. One of the best employee's I ever had. 

But then again, different interview panels will have different thoughts etc. I would think you couldn't go wrong in a nice collared shirt (pressed/ironed), slacks or jeans (pressed, no holes etc.), nice boots/shoes (clean) clean shave, be polite, handshake, look them in the eye when you talk. If asked a question and your not sure, ask them if they can elaborate on the question. Don't try to fire off quick, think about what and how you want to say your reply to the question. 

If you don't have much experience, don't ramble on about anything. I've seen many applicants come in and start talking.... and they just open up and flags start flying. Stay on point, deviate some if you have applicable dialog etc. If not just answer the questions honestly. 

And don't freak out if there's 5-7 people interviewing you. Panel interviews are the norm. 

Get a good nights sleep, wake up, wash up, dress like you respect yourself and the others and honestly answer any questions, be polite etc. etc. 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Well its probably a little late since the interview is today so i'll just say good luck. Let us know what you decided and how it turned out. Personally I wore khakis and a polo and was called to be told i had the job before i got home that day.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

craftkr said:


> Very interesting post, I do interviews for hiring and I agree with allot on here. We hire for operations type work in the Petro/Chem Industry and I've had people come in suits and I'm usually very skeptical when a suit or a tie walks in. I've also had a guy come in jeans and a t-shirt, after asking him why he was dressed that way and the apparent sunburn on his arms he told me that he had been bailing hay the previous day and the starched shirt he had wasn't helping his sunburn. I asked him how many acres, and round or square bails? He state apprx. 20 acre field and square bails.... I hired him. One of the best employee's I ever had.
> 
> But then again, different interview panels will have different thoughts etc. I would think you couldn't go wrong in a nice collared shirt (pressed/ironed), slacks or jeans (pressed, no holes etc.), nice boots/shoes (clean) *clean shave*, be polite, handshake, look them in the eye when you talk. If asked a question and your not sure, ask them if they can elaborate on the question. Don't try to fire off quick, think about what and how you want to say your reply to the question.
> 
> ...


Dang good post...I did highlight the part about clean shaven though....this is a BIGGIE at a refinery or other process plant.

Most will not even let visitors with facial hair in the plant at all, even for a driving tour. I know if I have any intention of going into the Marathon Garyville plant on my visits out there, I have to be clean shaven or I don't go it, no exceptions.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

gitchesum said:


> Dang good post...I did highlight the part about clean shaven though....this is a BIGGIE at a refinery or other process plant.
> 
> Most will not even let visitors with facial hair in the plant at all, even for a driving tour. I know if I have any intention of going into the Marathon Garyville plant on my visits out there, I have to be clean shaven or I don't go it, no exceptions.


My previous location was Marathon in Garyville! And they're very strict (which is a good thing).

Also, show up early in case you have to watch any video etc. to gain access to the area for the interview etc.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

I work at a refinery and agree big time with craftkr. I was fresh out of school no experience and that's the same thing people told me and it worked. Good luck!!


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

I worked nights the day before my interview and showed up in my frc's coverall's for the new job. Got a call to go to work that evening. They don't care how you dress.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Oh, don't know why I didn't mention this earlier...

See if a TWIC card is required and If you don't have a TWIC card, google it and follow steps and visit the local office and apply for it. Doesn't take long for them to come in if you don't have anything that would keep you from getting one. But having the sheet that you applied for it or having one definitely helps. If it's required, you will have to get one anyway. Some sites don't require them, but not sure of your situation. 

Just FYI, check on it.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

craftkr said:


> My previous location was Marathon in Garyville! And they're very strict (which is a good thing).
> 
> Also, show up early in case you have to watch any video etc. to gain access to the area for the interview etc.


I talk with the refinery planners there on a daily basis. Usually 3-4 times a day.

Have you been there since the expansion? Holy hell that place is BIG now.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

gitchesum said:


> I talk with the refinery planners there on a daily basis. Usually 3-4 times a day.
> 
> Have you been there since the expansion? Holy hell that place is BIG now.


I was there through GME (Garyville Major Expansion) and it was amazing in what they did. I assisted with the new ship dock construction and that was cool to watch it progress. I left 1/2010 and moved down here to start up a new job, so the expansion had started finishing up as I was leaving.

I like the management down there, good people!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey craftkr so do you work for marathon still?


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

Who are you interviewing with? Kahkis, nice shirt, nice shoes, well kept and I'll agree with everyone on the notepad and pen. Make eye contact with everyone in the room and involve everyone in the conversations, don't leave anyone out or discount anyone because of sex, race etc..


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ok so I may be late to the party but I work in plant operations and was hired a couple years ago so pretty fresh as far as operators go. Anyway, khakis or nice clean jeans and a golf style shirt will do. Don't wear a tie. I've never seen a tie on anyone at the plant all the way up to Sr VP. Heck, everyone in my interview was wearing FRC jean and shirts or nomex, including the plant manager.

Talk safety, teamwork, willingness to learn, and be honest. Do take extra copies of your resume, pen and notepad, and have some questions for them about the job and/or benefits. Finally, when they ask you where you think you'd like to be in 5 years from now, you answer, "right here on shift." 

Good luck.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*dressing for interview*

When I interviewed for an operators position, a long, long, long time ago, I did not dress in anything special. Just jeans and a T-shirt. But back then they were hiring anyone who could lift a 50 lb. magnesium bar. Now They are looking for people with an associates degree in operations. Probably should dress like a degreed person. At least shave and put on a pair of slacks and a pressed (at least not wrinkled ) button down shirt. No sandals please.:shamrock:


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well went to the interview today with GoJohnson. It was more of an interview, for an interview. Not an interview for a specific job or company. Kinda not what I was expecting. Anyways I wore a nice button down shirt with khakis. (no tie)


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

GoJohnson?? What company is hiring that your trying to get an interview for?


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

Cumminsfirefighter said:


> GoJohnson?? What company is hiring that your trying to get an interview for?


GoJohnson Recruiting. From what I learned today they mostly deal with Lubrizol. They made me watch a video about Lubrizol, and its day to day operations. But I'll interview with anyone that will listen. lol


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you have a degree? 

I might have a lead for you..


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I could not tell what wear been on same job 31 years.


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok not sure where your located but here in the Galveston county area a lot of places used a company called certified at one time. I've heard good things about lubrizol at least the one in our area


----------

